# Halti or body harness?



## Rubynoodles (Oct 18, 2012)

My 6 month old yorkshire terrier/jack russell cross has started to pull a lot when we go for walks.

We go to dog training classes and I am trying to teach him to heel and the trainer has said to stop each time he pulls but I am concerned he is damaging his throat with so much pulling as he keeps coughing when he does.

I had a body harness for him but the trainer said he wasnt keen on them (dont know why?) and said to keep him either on a collar or a halti.

I know very little about the halti.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I see no reason why a harness would be bad, in fact for a small breed it's much better as they won't damage their little necks by pulling. I would ask why your trainer doesn't like harnesses and see if he/she has a valid reason or not.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Rubynoodles said:


> My 6 month old yorkshire terrier/jack russell cross has started to pull a lot when we go for walks.
> 
> We go to dog training classes and I am trying to teach him to heel and the trainer has said to stop each time he pulls but I am concerned he is damaging his throat with so much pulling as he keeps coughing when he does.
> 
> ...


Many paraprofessionals including

Trainers
Behaviourists
Massage therapists
Chiropracters
Osteopaths

etc

plus vets now recommend harnessed for optimum musculo skeletal health.

In addition, YT are well known for collapsing trachea, something your trainer should be aware of or make themselves aware of.

The only downside to using harnesses is that you cannot use them whilst undergoing a KCGCDS examination or in many other KC licensed events (apart from medical reasons)

Many KCGCDS examiners will not permit head halter use either during examination.

There are a number of extremely well designed harnesses which keep the shoulder and upper arm free and are not restrictive such as

Tilley Farm TTouch Harnesses and Leads
Haqihana Italian hand made dog harness
https://www.kumfi.com/index.php/onlien-store/complete-control-harness-detail

For advice from reputable trainers and behaviourists re loose lead walking see here:

http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/loose_leash_diagramed.doc
http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/letsgoforawalktogether.pdf
http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/strolling_on_lead.doc
http://www.deesdogs.com/documents/walkingyourdogwithheadhalter.pdf
http://www.apdt.co.uk/documents/Looselead_000.pdf
http://www.cleverdogcompany.com/tl_files/factsheets/Pulling on the lead.pdf
How to Teach Loose-Leash Walking | Karen Pryor Clicker Training
Leash Walking « Ahimsa Dog Blog
http://www.pawsitivelydogs.co.uk/LLW.pdf

Look under loose leash walking here:

ClickerSolutions Training Articles Contents

Books:

My dog pulls what do I do? 
By Turid Rugaas
Help, my dog pulls on the lead 
by Erica Peachey
Cant Pull, Wont Pull 
By Alison Rowbotham

DVD

Your Clever Dog: How to stop your dog pulling on the lead
Sarah Whitehead

Why dogs pull: the secret your dog doesnt want you to know; How to stop pulling instantly; What you need to do before you even attach the lead; Why the type of walks you go on matter.
Includes: Training DVD, training manual, clicker, tote bag.

Dogtrain.co.uk


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Some people dont like harness as some dogs tend to lean into them and it encourages them to pull if they're not corrected. With a larger dog especially, they can really get their weight behind them more in a rear-clipping harness rather than a collar.

I think the main problems come when people just stick a harness on their dog and expect not to have to do any training, when infact you need to do the same training as if walking on a flat collar but with the harness on instead.

This is the method I use for teaching loose leash walking:

How to train your dog not to pull- Loose Leash Walking - YouTube


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

As already mentioned seeing as you have a breed prone to tracheal collapse, I would go with a body harness.

A lot of people think body harnesses "encourage" pulling which is not true. What IS true is that dogs have an oppositional reflex, and unless trained otherwise, ALL dogs will pull against a tight leash, regardless of what the leash is attached to. 

IOW, it's training that prevents the pulling, not the equipment


----------



## Arctic wolf (Dec 9, 2012)

The Halti is used to control the head of the dog. The halti is better for very strong dogs but i would go for the harness


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Some trainers don't like harnesses because it's harder to control and train the dog - if that's the reason they are using old fashioned methods to train.

Yorkies do have delicate throats, so I would use a harness if she's pulling (I had one on a tiny Jack Russell today), but obviously the ideal is if your trainer teaches you and your pup to walk along nicely together.


----------



## Rubynoodles (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks all.

I'm off to buy another harness tommorow. I had already purchased one online but it was too big.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Try one with the D ring in the middle
20mm Perfect Fit Dog Harness


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I may be in a minority of 1 with this, but I see no reason (other than genuine health or disability reasons) why a dog cannot be taught to walk in a "normal" flat collar and lead. If you are having problems with this and the trainer is not helping, change your trainer.

Smokey: the use of any type of harness or headcollar is not allowed under the KCGCT guidelines. Although this is not discretionary, I (as an examiner) would expect to be informed prior to a test, if a dog required to use a harness or headcollar for reasons of handler disability, and would take guideance from the KC directly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

Old Shep said:


> I may be in a minority of 1 with this, but I see no reason (other than genuine health or disability reasons) why a dog cannot be taught to walk in a "normal" flat collar and lead.


I don't think anyone is suggesting you can't. I think the issue is that the dog is already pulling, and while the dog is learning not to pull the safer option for the health of the dog is to put the dog in a body harness.

All of my dogs wear body harnesses unless they are required to have a collar on. I feel it is more comfortable for the dog this way. 
If they need to have their leash attached to a collar instead, its not an issue.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

I see. Thanks for the clarification. I do think it'd be more helpful if the training in a flat collar were continued, while the halti/harness was reserved for exercise/getting to and fro.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Personally I would always, always use a body harness on small breed dogs. Even genuine mistakes whereby we tug on the lead (which is easily done, we are only human!) could really hurt a small breed dog on a collar. 

My Yorkshire Terrier has infact never worn a collar. She has a soft fleece harness from Dog Games that is years old and in really good condition still.


----------



## Rubynoodles (Oct 18, 2012)

The reason why I went for a harness in the first place and not a traditional collar is because of the dog we had when I was growing up. He was a lovely hungarian vizla/black lab and had to have a long (and very very expensive!) op at the Cambridge animal hospital as he developed a major problem with his vertebrae. The vets were certain it was caused by a collar and advised us to always have a harness for him. We never had any problems after that.

I have purchased a different harness from the original one I had and it fits lovely and seems to be doing the job so far and I'm continuing with the heel training


----------

